# Tea question



## Joken (Jun 7, 2016)

I have compost pile that is probably in excess of 5 cubic yards. I've had this pile for 4 years and keep adding to it because I have huge amounts of leaves and grass clippings as well as other stuff.  It is not broken down enough to where I wanted to add it to the soil this spring. I added to it last about 9 months ago and turn it with the tractor now and then. I put some of this compost in a 55 gallon plastic barrel and added water. I stir it often and have been watering my young plants with it some . They seem to like it, but I'm wondering if there is anything I need to know about using this tea. Is it necessary to add molasses? Is there any potential problem. The barrel is out in the sun and I covered it after I saw a but of green algae looking stuff. Do I have to aerate it etc. The more I read, it seems the more conflicting answers I get. I don't want to do damage to my plants. Did I mention that they are planted in the ground. Thanks, Ken in Oregon


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 8, 2016)

If the stuff Is that old I would top dress the plants with an inch or so of the stuff and let mother nature make her own tea.  What you are doing is fermenting your compost. Or not. I'm high so I might not be thinking straight.  If they like the tea, they should love a top dress. More natural release.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2016)

We usually aerate our teas for a day or so. If it stinks or is slimy I wouldn't use it. I don't know for sure what condition your tea is in.  I love your big compost pile, that is so awesome...
Check this thread out...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20644


----------



## Joken (Jun 25, 2016)

My tea was a little smelly until I got the pond aerator. The next morning the smell was gone. $35 shipped on ebay. I planted a couple tomatoes today, one with well water and one with this tea. Within an hour the tea tomato was at attention, the other one not so much.   Thanks for the help. 

View attachment Compost Tea.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 25, 2016)

A really good quality tea being fed to the kids always makes them happy campers


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Can the tea be made inside? Don't have a compost pile. It was said that it being aired gives zero smell. I like that. I love the bennifits it could bring.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 23, 2016)

I got my Night Crawlers inside and they dont smell at all. Not sure about teas,,i always cooked them outside. Cant hurt nothing. Gonna smell a little earthy,,provably better then my dog when he has been outside to long. Lol


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

Thats a good one weedhopper. Can I use all fan leaves and trim for it. Sort of a recycle the plant. Nothing with trichs on it. I let my trim dry out before I dispose of it anyway. Could just start loading a 5 gal bucket with that.


----------

